# Will DVR 625 record antenna input?



## Driver_1

I haven't found this answer in the manual yet... Anybody know?

Thanks


----------



## thomasjk

No. You need a VIP series receiver such as a 622 or 722 to do this.


----------



## BobaBird

It won't even tune OTA. The antenna input is just a pass-thru for the people who can't or don't use the better quality video outputs.


----------



## Driver_1

thomasjk said:


> No. You need a VIP series receiver such as a 622 or 722 to do this.


My 625 is still going, a year later (holding breath :lol: )

So are these 2 still the only ones that will record antenna input?

I have 60 movies in the 625, and re-recording them through antenna input is the only option???

The new receiver can be SD or HD.


----------



## TulsaOK

The ViP612 will record OTA as well. 
What exactly is your question? Are you wanting to transfer your movies to another DVR?


----------



## Driver_1

Kent Taylor said:


> The ViP612 will record OTA as well.
> What exactly is your question? Are you wanting to transfer your movies to another DVR?


Yes.

I already have a tuner card in my computer, but I'd rather transfer the movies to a newer DVR - play them on the old 625, with the 'Output to TV' connected to the 'Antenna input', on a newer receiver.


----------



## BobaBird

That won't work. The receivers that can record OTA only work with ATSC while the RF outputs are only NTSC. Fire up the capture card to get those movies saved by the time you're ready to replace the 625.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Of the newer models... 612, 622, 722, 722K, and 922 all record digital OTA signals.

The 211 will also record if you add the DVR-option and an external hard drive.

But... as already noted... they only record digital OTA, and the only outputs on any Dish receiver is analog OTA via RF... so you can't accomplish what you are wanting to do.


----------



## scooper

BobaBird said:


> That won't work. The receivers that can record OTA only work with ATSC while the RF outputs are only NTSC. Fire up the capture card to get those movies saved by the time you're ready to replace the 625.


+1 - if you have programming on the 625 you want to watch later - get a capture card for your PC (or maybe a standalone DVD-recorder) and get started.

The better outputs you can use, the better your recordings will be.


----------

